# Computer wont output to monitor/freezes



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

First post, wish me luck

A few days ago i was in the middle of watching a movie on the pc when it froze. i turned it off, but upon turning it on again, it wouldn't output to the monitor (the monitor was on standby mode and giving me the message 'No Signal'). The pc also didn't give me it's standard beep, nor would it light up my laser mouse.

In an attempt to fix it, I unplugged the white cable that connects to the pc from the back of the monitor before turning the pc on. The pc did its beep, the mouse turned on, so i plugged the monitor back in and it appeared to be working. i logged in, and immediately set on downloading AVG in case Zonealarm wasn't cutting it. But.. the computer froze mid-download, and i was sent back to square one.

In furthur attempts to get it to work, the pc first froze at the 'loading windows' screen, and then just wouldn't output to the monitor at all.

My next attempt to fix the situation was a system restore, but i wasn't given an option to. right after starting the pc and plugging the monitor back in, pressing F1-F12, ctrl, delete, none of them did anything. i wasnt shown any prompts to enter the BIOS screen (i think thats what its called).

My bro and I opened the PC up and had a look, nothing was loose or dirty. I didn't touch anything internal, just put the case back on.

Also, my brother gave me a usb stick with a version of ubuntu on it so that i could boot it up and save my necessary files onto dvds. but i couldn't change the boot options!

Its hard to give you my system specs when i cant get to them (im on a laptop atm), but from what i remember, its a Medion pc with 2GB of ram and a nVidia Geforce 7650 graphics card..

I think my personal files (photos and such) are okay.. i should just be able to remove the hard drive, put it in another pc and save them there if i have to, right?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.. thanks in advance!

any and all help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## forumuser10 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah you can just put the harddrive in a different computer to backup your files. Its possible that your graphics card broke. It happens on rare occasion. If you have the xp cd then you can try booing off the xp cd, then repairing windows. 

Tell me what happens.


----------



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

will i be able to boot off the windows CD if i can't choose the boot options?

Hehe, it'll suck if my graphics card broke, all i was doing was watching The Lion King XD


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

like i said, i cant get into the bios screen, and i don't know what i have besides what i already listed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off he case and look at the power supply details on the label

look on the m/board the model will be printed on it


----------



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got a photo of the PC










Brand: Medion
Model: PC MT 8
Windows XP Media Center 2005
Maxiumum output is 400Watts
nVidia GeForce 7650 GS graphics card
2 sticks of 1GB ram
the power supply says 'Fortron/Source', dunno if that means anything.

Thats the best i can do with my tiny brain.

look at the screenshot and tell me if theres anything else i need to add, and where to look for it, if possible.

Also... are there other ways i can make the computer restore? via remote desktop or something? because the BIOS screen is still out of reach.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are there any swollen capacitors on the m/b


----------



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

no, i don't think so


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot find anything on this model is it agp or pcie video


----------



## Paperz (Jul 7, 2009)

er... i dont know, how do i find out?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

